# بالصورفاجعه طبرجل...انهيار مروع لسقف اثناء الصب



## Eng mhmd (2 أبريل 2011)

1




2



3



4



5


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (2 أبريل 2011)

يااااااااه ... يارب نجينا


----------



## نور الحبيب (2 أبريل 2011)

يا ستار يارب - طب وقع ليه؟مشكلة في الشدات ولا ايه؟حد يفيدنا


----------



## احمدبكالوريوس (2 أبريل 2011)

يارب احفظنا وما تحصل معانا ابدا باذن الله وان شاء الله ما يكون فى حد اتصاب 
اظن ان الشده مكانتش مدعمه كويس واحتمال يكون الصب عن طريق ال pump بيحتاج تدعيم اكثر


----------



## خالد قدورة (2 أبريل 2011)

في اي بلد حدث هذا الانهيار؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أبريل 2011)

خالد قدورة قال:


> في اي بلد حدث هذا الانهيار؟


 السلام عليكم
انهار جزء من سقف مدرسة تحفيظ القران الابتدائيه والمتوسطه تحت الانشاء بطبرجل( منطقة الجوف - المملكة العربية السعودية ) اثناء صب الخرسانه مساء يوم الخميس الموافق 31/3/2011 ولم تحدث ولله الحمد اي اصابات للموجودين بالموقع اثناء انهيار السقف


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين يا اخوان على الصور طيب هل تم تحليل الموقف ومعرفة اسباب الانهيار ولا لسه ؟؟؟


----------



## حائل نت (2 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله على السلامه


----------



## Eng. Ammar (2 أبريل 2011)

الله يستر


----------



## ayman-ry (2 أبريل 2011)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله , الله يستر


----------



## tygo_m2 (2 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله على السلامة الحمد لله

ودفع الله ما كان اعظم 

اعتقد من مشاهدتي للصور ان السبب هو انهيار الشدات التي كانت تحمل سقف لفضاء عالي بين دورين 
بما ان السقف هوردي فهو اثقل من العادي نتيجة كثافة الحديد اضافة الى ثقل البلوك وكذلك السبب الرئيسي هو ارتفاع السقف لدورين اضعف الشدة

هذا والله اعلم


----------



## مهندسة مدنية (2 أبريل 2011)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
هل يمكن أن يحدث هذا غالبا أو أنه نادر؟ و لماذا ؟
و هل من تفسير لهذه الحالة بالذات؟
نتمنى الاستفادة و شكرا مقدما


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أبريل 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انهار جزء من سقف مدرسة تحفيظ القران الابتدائيه والمتوسطه تحت الانشاء بطبرجل( منطقة الجوف - المملكة العربية السعودية ) اثناء صب الخرسانه مساء يوم الخميس الموافق 31/3/2011 ولم تحدث ولله الحمد اي اصابات للموجودين بالموقع اثناء انهيار السقف


السلام عليكم
من نظرة سريعة على الصور السابقة ومن خلال المعلومات الشحيحة عن عن هذا الانهيار نلاحظ ما يلي:-







الانهيار حدث اثناء صب البلاطة وفي المراحل النهائية.
ان البلاطة من نوع الهوردي
نظام الدعم للشدة هي الجكات المعدنية steel studs
ان البلاطة على نوعين الاول وهو الجزء الامامي double volume ا(ارتفاع طابقين)اما الجزء الخلفي فهو طابق واحد.
اتجاه الانهيار للشدة =الطوبار formwor هو باتجاه الامام اي جهة السقف ذو ارتفاع طابقين.
ان بداية الصب كانت من جهة من الجهة الامامية (للصورة) حيث ان الخرسانة المنهارة متصلبه ام الجزء الخلفي غير متصلب.
ومن خلال التحليل السابق يتضح ان الانهيار حصل اولا في الجزء الامامي اي السقف العالي(على مستوى طابقين)ومن ثم سحب معه الجزء الخلفي وذلك لاستمرارية الشدة للسقف 






لاحظ ان الجكات(الدعم) للسقف العلوي لم تتأثر بالانهيار وان الانهيار محصور في البلاطة
ذات double volume

وهذا شيء احتمال الانهيار فيه كبير في حال استخدام نظام الجكات حيث ان اقصى ارتفاع لها هو 4 وبالتالي لتغطية باقي الارتفاع المطلوب يتم وصل الجك وهنا مكمن الخطورة من ناحيتين
ان قدرة الجك على الحمل تقل كثيرا (فالجك على ارتفاع 4 الحمل الاقصى له 800 كغم وفي العادة نجسب على 500 كغم).
يحتاج الجك الى عمل تربيط bracing بالاتجاهين وذلك من خلال مرابط خاصة وللاسف لا يتم ذلك بالمشاريع حيث يتم الاعتماد على السلك في عملية ربط bracing بدلا من المرابط الخاصة.
وبالتالي الذي حدث ان الجكات للسقف الامامي لم تستطع حمل وزن خرسانة السقف بسبب طول الجك وعدم وجود bracing مع مرابط خاصة بحيث يتم التربيط بالاتجاهين ونيجة لذلك حدث buckling لهذه الجكات ومن ثم انهيارها ونتيجة هذا الانهيار قام بسحب كامل الشدة لذلك نجد بقية السقف قد انهيار نتيجة السحب وباتجاه الامام.



اما لحل هذه المشكلة
ان يتم عمل الشدة ذات الطابقين على مرحلتين اي كانه لدينا سقفين نقوم بعمل السقف الاول ما كامل التدعيم ومن ثم نقوم بعمل شده ثانيه فوقها بحيث يكون الجك فوق الجك قدر الامكان.
استخدم نظام الشدة المصرية وهي تقوم على استخدم الدعم من الخشب مع التربيط بالكامل بالاتجاهين.





استخدام نظام السقالات المعدنية scaffolding حيث يكون التربيط بالباتجاهين.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 أبريل 2011)

حمدا لله عدم تواجد ضحايا


----------



## تعزي1 (2 أبريل 2011)

الحمدلله على السلامه من خلال الصور المشاهده طبعا التدعيم الراسى مافيش مشكله لكن التدعيم الافقى في مشكله وذلك عدم التدعيم الكافى والالواح الخشب تالفه كذلك عدم الربط الكافى بواسطه المسامير والوصلات الحديد التى تربط بين الكمرات والسقف والله اعلم وربنا يستر قد استلمنا عده سقوف ولم يحصل كده


----------



## مكاوي (2 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله مهندس رزق علي التفصيل الجميل والشرح الموجز وسبب الانهيار بالفعل واضح من الصور والمعلومات البسيطه وهو اخطاء بالشده


----------



## جمال المهدى (2 أبريل 2011)

الأخ العزيز/ رزق حجاوي إستشاري الهندسة المدنية
بارك الله فيك و نفعنا بعلمك
أولاً أشكرك على الشرح الجميل المفيد
ثانياً أحب أن أوضح لحضرتك أنه لم يحدث تأثر لباقى المنشأ 
و أن الجزء المتأثر فقط هو الجزء الذى به الشدة و الذى كانت تتم به عملية الصب يوم الخميس


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 أبريل 2011)

أتفق مع المهندس رزق حجاوى فى أن الأنهيار حدث بالشدة المعدنية أثناء الصب
وأشكره على ذلك التحليل الذى يشرح ويوضح طريقة الأنهيار
ولو نظرنا للصورة المرفقة سنجد ما يؤيد شرح المهندس رزق حجاوى
فسنجد ان الجاكات بالباكية الأولى أنهيارت تماما والباكية مازلت تحتفظ بشئ قليل من تماسكها بفعل ترابط أسياخ التسليح
　
بينما لو نظرنا للباكية التالية لها سنجد أن الباكية لم تنهار ما عدا المحيط الخارجى لها وسنجد أن الجاكات فى وضع مائل مما يدل على عدم وجود ما يعرف ب 
vertical Bracing
　
الدروس المستفادة من هذا الأنهيار
1- يجب التأكد من وجود نظام تقيد للشدة يمنع الحركة الأفقية للشدة اثناء الصب
2-يجب تربيط الشدة عند نقاط التقاء الشدة مع الأعمدة لتقليل ومنع الحركة الأفقية للشدة 
3- ضرورة وجود مهندس أنشائى لديه خبرة يقوم بمراجعة الشدة قبل الصب خاصة فى حال وجود شدات خاصة 
double height or cantilever form work
للأسف الشديد هذا الخطأ يتكرر كثيرا بأعمال الشدات وأثناء تنفيذ المنشاءات المعدنية وهو عدم التحقق من 
Vertical Bracing that Support the system againest the horizontal movement
مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى للمهندس رزق حجاوى ولصاحب الموضوع 
حتى نستفيد جميعا من تلك الأخطاء 
خالص تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## محمودشمس (3 أبريل 2011)

استرها يا رب


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (3 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله انه مفيش اصابات


----------



## Barwary76 (3 أبريل 2011)

اخوان في البداية اقول اللهم استرنا و كذلك اخوان يأتي هذه المشاكل من عدم تاكيد المهندس من التدعيم للقالب الخشبي و كذلك طريقة الصب حيث من الممكن ان طريقة الصب خاطئة ,ولكن في مثل هذه الحالات و وجود تدعيم حديدي(جك حديديي)من الممكن كون قطعة الحديد التي تقفل الجك على شكل فولت قد انكسر بسبب الحمل الكبير و المسافات الكبيرة بين التدعيم مما ادى الى هطول السقف اثناء الصب و شكرا


----------



## shady2011 (3 أبريل 2011)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## ايمان امين (3 أبريل 2011)

يا ساتر


----------



## ابوعمرالمصري (3 أبريل 2011)

اتفق مع المهندس رزق ولكن لي ملحوظه النظام المصري في عمل الشدات غير مستخدم في الخليج فالكل يستخدم الجاكات والقليل منهم الاسكافولدنج وعن تجربه مع الارتفاعات الكبيره هذه يستخد جاكات بطول 4 متر ثم يتم عمل شبكه من المربع(الاخشاب ) في الاتجاهين الطولي والعرضي وتثبت جيدا بالمساميرفوق الجاكات ثم ترص الجاكات العلويه اعلي المربع بحيث يكون كل جاك تحته جاك اخر


----------



## ابورنيم (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابورنيم (3 أبريل 2011)

الهندسة ليست مجرد قوانين
بل حس راقي و نظرة ثاقبة


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 أبريل 2011)

مهندسة مدنية قال:


> لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
> هل يمكن أن يحدث هذا غالبا أو أنه نادر؟ و لماذا ؟
> و هل من تفسير لهذه الحالة بالذات؟
> نتمنى الاستفادة و شكرا مقدما














متفق تماما على ماذكره مهندسنا القدير / رزق حجاوى فى أن السبب الرئيسى هو الشده المعدنيه وكذلك فيما ذكره من أسباب لذلك واحب أن اضيف اسباب أخرى قد تكون مساعده فى حدوث هذا الانهيار
1- من الصور السابقه نلاحظ أن الشده المعدنيه مرتكزه بارتفاع دوريين على الارض مباشرة بدون وجود عروق خشب أفقيه لتوزيع الحمل المركز للشده المعدنيه على التربه 
2-يمكن أن تكون الارضيه المرتكزه عليها الشده المعدنيه من التربه الطفليه واحتمال كبير قد تم وصل الى هذه التربه ماء نتيجة الرش للسقف قبل الصب 
3- تم استخدام طوب فوم بولسترين فى السقف المنهار بينما فى الدور الارضى طوب طفلى وطوب البولسترين لايمتص الماء من الخرسانه الطازجه مما ادى الى زيادة الماء اسفل السقف المنهار 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أبريل 2011)

ابوعمرالمصري قال:


> اتفق مع المهندس رزق ولكن لي ملحوظه النظام المصري في عمل الشدات غير مستخدم في الخليج فالكل يستخدم الجاكات والقليل منهم الاسكافولدنج وعن تجربه مع الارتفاعات الكبيره هذه يستخد جاكات بطول 4 متر ثم يتم عمل شبكه من المربع(الاخشاب ) في الاتجاهين الطولي والعرضي وتثبت جيدا بالمساميرفوق الجاكات ثم ترص الجاكات العلويه اعلي المربع بحيث يكون كل جاك تحته جاك اخر


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الردود على المشاركات تكون عامة وليست لبلد او دولة معينة فعندما ذكرت الاقتراحات بالحل ان يأخذ المهندس اي حل بحيث يناسب الوضع للمشروع .


> متر ثم يتم عمل شبكه من المربع(الاخشاب ) في الاتجاهين الطولي والعرضي وتثبت جيدا بالمساميرفوق الجاكات ثم ترص الجاكات العلويه اعلي المربع بحيث يكون كل جاك تحته جاك اخر


اما بخصوص استخدام تطويل الجك بالطريقة التي ذكرتها فهي غير امنه 100% فقد رأيت حلا بالطريقة التي شرحتها وقد انهارت البلاطة عند قرب الانتهاء من صبها والصحيح ان يتم عمل الشدة كاملة للمستوى السفلي ومن ثم نقوم بتثبيت الجكات على الشدة ولا يكون التثبيت فوق المرابيع لانها هذه الصولة ضعيفة ولا تتحمل اي حركة افقية قد تحدث .




من خلال هذه الصورة نلاحظ وجود المرابيع التي تتحدث عنها واتوقع انه قد تم استخدام الطريقة التي اقترحتها .
وللاسباب التي ذكرها المهندس اسامة واتفق معه تماما انها ربما تكون السبب في الانهيار اذا لم يتم تركيب الدعم على المدة الارضية SLAB ON GRADEاو لم يتم وضع الدعم على الواح خشبية ذات المقطع 5*20 سم وبسبب سقاية الماء حدث هبوط للدعم ونتيجة لضعف الوصلة بين الجك والمرابيع حصل الانهيار 



> 1- من الصور السابقه نلاحظ أن الشده المعدنيه مرتكزه بارتفاع دوريين على الارض مباشرة بدون وجود عروق خشب أفقيه لتوزيع الحمل المركز للشده المعدنيه على التربه
> 2-يمكن أن تكون الارضيه المرتكزه عليها الشده المعدنيه من التربه الطفليه واحتمال كبير قد تم وصل الى هذه التربه ماء نتيجة الرش للسقف قبل الصب
> 3- تم استخدام طوب فوم بولسترين فى السقف المنهار بينما فى الدور الارضى طوب طفلى وطوب البولسترين لايمتص الماء من الخرسانه الطازجه مما ادى الى زيادة الماء اسفل السقف المنهار


لذلك احذر الاخوة المهندسين استخدام طريقة تطويل الجك ومن ثم الربط الجانبي بالخشب او المواسير واستخدام السلك للروابط فالطريقة المضمونه والهندسية هي استخدام الطرق التي تم ذكرها سابقا 


اما لحل هذه المشكلة
ان يتم عمل الشدة ذات الطابقين على مرحلتين اي كانه لدينا سقفين نقوم بعمل السقف الاول ما كامل التدعيم ومن ثم نقوم بعمل شده ثانيه فوقها بحيث يكون الجك فوق الجك قدر الامكان.
استخدم نظام الشدة المصرية وهي تقوم على استخدم الدعم من الخشب مع التربيط بالكامل بالاتجاهين.
استخدام نظام السقالات المعدنية scaffolding حيث يكون التربيط بالاتجاهين.
اما اي طريقة اخري فهو تعتمد على مبدأ التجريب وخبرة سابقة (قد تكون نجحت او فشلت ) ولا يمكن تقديم الحسابات الانشائية التي تؤكد سلامة نظام الشدة=الطوبار FORMWORK للبلاطة.
لذا اذكر المهندسين الاستشاريين اولا لان لديهم الصلاحية بالرفض وعدم قبول استلام الشدة للبلاطات الا بعد تقديم الحسابات الانشائية واجراء اختبار التحميل في الموقع غير الشائعة ( ارتفاع اكثر من طابق او سماكة البلاطة اكبر من 30 سم ) لانه لا يوجد لدى المهندسين او الفنيين في المواقع اي خبرات سابقة طويله (هناك شركات لا تقبل الاستلام الا من خلال طرف ثالث مختص يؤكد سلامة العمل ).
اما للمهندسين التنفيذين فلا تضع سمعتك وخبرتك تحت رحمة المقاول والذي سيحملك المسؤولية ويتنصل منها ويتركك وحدك تواجه المشكلة عند حدوث المشكلة لا سمح الله ولن تأخذ وسما اذا غامرت ولم تحصل مشكلة !!!.


----------



## العراقي90 (3 أبريل 2011)

ياحرام


----------



## ابوعمرالمصري (3 أبريل 2011)

اعترض بشده علي وضع جاكين مباشره فوق بعض بدون تثبيت بينهم مربعات خشب وعن تجربه سينهار


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (3 أبريل 2011)

سترك يارب اللهم اكفنا شر مهنتنا يارب


----------



## ابوعمرالمصري (3 أبريل 2011)

ودي صوره علي سبيل المثال اخي رزق لبعض مما نفذناه بهذه الطريق في الواقع للعديد من المنشات وكانت امنه جدا والحمد لله
الصوره في المرفقات


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (3 أبريل 2011)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "الا انبئكم بخير اعمالكم .. وازكاها عند مليككم.. وارفعها في درجاتكم.. وخير لكم من اعطاء الذهب والفضه... وخير لكم من ان تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا أعناقهم ويضربوا اعناقكم ..؟ قالوا:بلى..وما ذاك يارسول الله ؟ قال ذكر الله عز وجل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أبريل 2011)

ابوعمرالمصري قال:


> ودي صوره علي سبيل المثال اخي رزق لبعض مما نفذناه بهذه الطريق في الواقع للعديد من المنشات وكانت امنه جدا والحمد لله
> الصوره في المرفقات


 السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكرك على هذه الصور والتي كنت ابحث عن مثلها للتعبير عما اقصده حيث ان مثل هذا النظام الدعم للشدة لم يعد موجودا او مسوحا به عندنا في الاردن حيث رأيت مثل هذا النوع من الدعم عام 1988-1989 على ما اظن لبلاطة نادي المعلمين في مدينة اربد حيث حصل فيها الامهيار عند نهاية الصب حيث يلاحظ في الصور التي بعثتها:-

 انه لا يوجد اي دعم جانبي للجكات bracing والذي من المفروض ان يبدأ من مسافة قريب من السقف الى الارضية 
وبخصوص المرابيع ان يستمر الى ان يصل للجدار من الجهات الاربع اي ان يكون محصورا.
ان تستند الجكات السفليه على ارضية خرسانية غير قابله للهبوط حيث ان اي هبوط في الارضية ( كما هو الاحتمال بخصوص انيهار مدرسة طبرجل حيث تم وضع الجكات على التربه وحال وصول الماء حصل هبوط وبالتالي الانهيار بسبب عدم وجود التدعيم القطري diagonal bracing 
ولو سالتك هل هناك تصميم يثبت سلامة هذا العمل ؟؟؟.
سيكون الرد بالتأكيد انه من الخبرة وقد تم تنفيذه بدون مشاكل !!! 
وهذا صحيح ولكن عند البعض قام بالتنفيذ حسب ذلك وانهار !! اي ان العمل خاضع لتجربة الصح والخطأ.









لاحظ عدم وجود اي تدعيم قطري diagonal bracing




لاحظ ان ضعف منطقة الوصل بين الجكات حيث يتم الاعمتاد على المسامير.
بيما المطلوب حتى يكون الوضع امن

استكمال تركيب الالواح فوق المرابيع كما انه لدينا بلاطة
تركيب الجكات فوق بعضها كما في الصورة ولكن فوق الاولواح.
تربيط المستوى السفلى والعلوي من الجكات بتدعيم قطري diagonal bracing لاخذ اية قوى افقية قد تنتج.
اما طريقة الدعم القطري














نظام السقائل المعدنية للارتفاعات العالية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
اليكم مشاركة سابقة كنت قد كتبتها
اقتباس:
سؤال تانى يا جماعه لو عندى سقف سمكه كبير يعنى اكتر من1 م مثلا ممكن يكون فيه مواصفات معينة للشدة 
في حالة طوبار =الشدات =الكفراج Formwork للبلاطات التي تزيد سماكتها عن 30 سم (لانه حتى هذه السماكة هناك خبرة واسعة لدى المهندسين والفنيين وتم تنفيذها كثيرا في الحياة العملية ) فيجب تقديم حسابات انشائية كاملة لقدرة تحمل الشدة والدعم للاحمال الناتجة عن صب البلاطات التي تزيد عن 30 سم وكذلك يجب عمل Loading Test للشدة والدعم حسب الاحمال التصميمية وذلك قبل البدء بالتنفيذ وذلك للتأكد من مواد الشدة وقدرتها على التحمل.
ومن ناحية ثانية فان الدعم بالشدة الخشبية لا يمكن ان تتحمل وزن بلاطة 100سم ويجب ان يكون الدعم في هذه الحالة معدني وله قدرة اكبر على التحمل ويكون الدعم في هذه الحالة من Steel Scaffolding
واليك المثال التالي لشدة بلاطة سماكتها 50 سم حيث كان الحمل التصميم لها 1.37 طن/م2 حيث تم عمل شدة بابعاد 3.8*2 م وتحميلها بوزن 13.4 طن كما في الصورة




ونصيحتي لك ان تطلب من المقاول تقديم الحسابات الانشائية لنظام Scaffolding & Formwork System من شركة متخصصه في مجال انظمة الطوبار لان تصميم الشدة تحت حمل وزن بلاطة 1000مم وخصوصا عندما يكون ارتفاع السقف عاليا (اكبر من 4 م) ليس سهلا ويحتاج الى مهندس ذو خبرة واسعه في هذا المجال.


----------



## Eng.wsa (3 أبريل 2011)

ربنا ستر والحمد لله انه لم تقع اصابات


----------



## max divell (3 أبريل 2011)

حصلت 5 مرات قدامي
وكان السبب
الشدة المعدنية والجكات
لا غييييييييييييير
او ان المرابيع لا تشد بشكل جيد

وهذا اولا واخيرا لا خطأ نجار ولا حداد ولا عمال

هذا خطأ مهندس والخطأ الاكبر يقع على الاستشاري

لأنه كثير من الاوقات الاستشاري يمرق شغلات ويغفل عن شغلات

وكلنا نعلم لماذا

الا من رحم ربي

والحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (3 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله على سلامة الجميع , الرجاء الرجاء من المهندسين مراعاة شروط السلامة والامان في انشاء المباني حتى لاتتكرر هذه المشكلة ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوعمرالمصري (4 أبريل 2011)

علي فكره اختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه لكن علي العموم انا والحمد لله استلمت اكثر من 12 مبني بهذه الطريقه وعلي فكره البحور كانت 9 امتار بالنسبه للمساجد دي ولو ركزت في الصوره شويه ستجد اسياخ 20 ملم للتربيط الافقي ومنع الحركه الافقيه والصور دي من سلطنه عمان2009 لان نظام الشده المصريه غير معمول به في هذه البلاد


----------



## احمد ابو خليل (4 أبريل 2011)

الحقيقه ان شفت المبنى واعتقد ان اسباب انهياره غير تصميميه لكن تنفيذيه اولا السقف ارتفاعه 6م وقام النجار بعمل الشده بنظام الجاكات ولايوجد جاك ارتفاعه 6م فقام بوضع الجاكات على دورين وبينهم مربوعه مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انه لايوجد خرسانه تحت الجاكات وانما هو تراب مع عدم وضع فرشات الواح اومرابيع كفرشات تحت الجاكات لعدم وجود خرسانه عاديه فمع الصب نزلت الماء والارض ريحت فحدث الانهيار هذا تفسيرى لانهيار السقف


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أبريل 2011)

احمد ابو خليل قال:


> الحقيقه ان شفت المبنى واعتقد ان اسباب انهياره غير تصميميه لكن تنفيذيه اولا السقف ارتفاعه 6م وقام النجار بعمل الشده بنظام الجاكات ولايوجد جاك ارتفاعه 6م فقام بوضع الجاكات على دورين وبينهم مربوعه مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انه لايوجد خرسانه تحت الجاكات وانما هو تراب مع عدم وضع فرشات الواح اومرابيع كفرشات تحت الجاكات لعدم وجود خرسانه عاديه فمع الصب نزلت الماء والارض ريحت فحدث الانهيار هذا تفسيرى لانهيار السقف


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة كشاهد عيان وهذا يتفق تماما مع تم تم تفسيرة لاسباب الانهيار في وقت سابق .


رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الردود على المشاركات تكون عامة وليست لبلد او دولة معينة فعندما ذكرت الاقتراحات بالحل ان يأخذ المهندس اي حل بحيث يناسب الوضع للمشروع .
> 
> اما بخصوص استخدام تطويل الجك بالطريقة التي ذكرتها فهي غير امنه 100% فقد رأيت حلا بالطريقة التي شرحتها وقد انهارت البلاطة عند قرب الانتهاء من صبها والصحيح ان يتم عمل الشدة كاملة للمستوى السفلي ومن ثم نقوم بتثبيت الجكات على الشدة ولا يكون التثبيت فوق المرابيع لانها هذه الوصلة ضعيفة ولا تتحمل اي حركة افقية قد تحدث .
> ...


----------



## م.احمدرزق (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير .... وياريت تنشر كمان الاسباب التي ادت الي ذلك.


----------



## م.احمدرزق (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير .... وياريت تنشر كمان الاسباب التي ادت الي ذلك.


----------



## samer (4 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله أنه لايوجد خسائر في الأرواح
توقعتي المبدئية أن الانهيار حدث أثناء الصب بسبب ضعف الشدة . 
ما رأي المهندسين بالموضوع


----------



## sada A (4 أبريل 2011)

الاسباب لانهيار السقف هي عدم الاسناد الصحيح للقالب بالسقالات واحتمال يرافق ذلك سرعة املاء الخرسانة 
ارجو ان ينتبه المهندسون المشرفون على البناء وتطبيق الاسس الصحيحة بالاسناد والله الحافظ


----------



## أسماءأبوبكر (5 أبريل 2011)

اعتقد ان ده سببه ان المياه بتاع الخلطه اتبخرت نتيجه تعرض الصبه للرياح ولم يتم اخذ الاحتياطات الازمه


----------



## شيرزاد واحد (5 أبريل 2011)

الله يسترنا و شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## العبد الفقير (5 أبريل 2011)

لأن المهندسين الاستشاريين والمقاولين لا يهتمون ب formwork

ومعتمدين على الخبرة فقط في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Eng mhmd (5 أبريل 2011)

تسيب الاستشاري ادي الي ذلك


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (5 أبريل 2011)

شكلها مدرسة .. وللاسف الشديد مفيش اشراف قوي فى ادارات التربية والتعليم وخصوصا فى مدارس البنات بالمملكة
على فكرة انا مهندس مقاول وماسك مدارس هنا بالمنطقة الشرقية بالاحساء ولكن للاسف اغلب مهندسي الادارة مش مضبوطين خالص ربنا يغنينا بالحلال يارب .. بس الطمع بقا وللاسف الشديد هنا بالسعودية الرشاوي والبلاوي ديت


----------



## Eng mhmd (5 أبريل 2011)

رايك مظبوط والله ياهندسه(( عندما نري استشاريون كل همهم هي جمع الفلوس ولايبالون من الحرام او من الحلال يجمعون فهذه هي النتيجه ))


----------



## Eng mhmd (19 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## العربي محمد السيد (24 أبريل 2011)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## mosleh2008 (25 أبريل 2011)

العيب في المهندسين والمشرفين واللي يأكد كلامي إن محدش إتصاب يعنى مكنش حد واقف وقت الصب.يبقي إكيد الإستشارى إستلم في البيت.بطلوا إهمال وإتقوا الله


----------



## abdelbaky (26 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم بحكم عملي قمت بزيارة هذه المدرسة بعد الحادث مباشرة وكان سبب الإنهيار هو ضعف الشدة بهذه المنطقة لأن الشدة في هذا الجزء بإرتفاع دورين ولم يتم تقوية الشدة كما يجب و لم يتم التدعيم في اتجاه الأفقي مما حدث Buckling بالدعامات الرأسية للشدة (Props) ولم تكن هناك إصابات بفضل الله وتم الإنتهاء من المبني حاليا


----------



## ArSam (26 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي عبد الباقي على توضيحك


----------



## انور الاستشاري (26 يناير 2013)

قدر الله تعالى و ما شاء فعل :: الحمد لله انه لم يكن هناك اصابات و حوادث بشريه لانه كله بيتعوض الا حياة العمال الفقراء :: لك الحمد يا اللهي


----------



## مفيش حاجه بتوقع (26 يناير 2013)

الحمد لله انها وقعت قبل متتسلم الى العملاء


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (27 يناير 2013)

السبب واضح فى الانهيار وهو الشدة الخشبية للسقف والتى لا يتم مراجعتها من قبل المهندسين الاستشارى او المهندس المنفذ اعتماد على مقاولى الباطن او النجارين بعكس المشاريع المحترمة التى يجب ان يتم التأكد من متانة الشدة المعدنية قبل الصب واختيار المناسب منها لملائمة اوزان السقف وارتفاعه وواضح ان الشدة انزلقت بهذا المبنى الله يستر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 فبراير 2013)

اعتقد ان الشدة التي استخدمت كانت من الحديد و الخشب و من الصور نلاحظ ان الشدة كانت قليلة ( هذا اذا كانت الصور بعد الحادث مباشرة) كذلك فان الشدة اعتقد انها منفذة لسقف فضاء كبير مثل مدخل او صالة ان صح التعبير لان منسوب السقف المنهار مع منسوب السقف الاول و ليس الارضي و لم يتم تدارك او اخذ هذا الارتفاع في الحسبان


----------



## محمود علام (4 فبراير 2013)

*يارب احفظنا وما تحصل معانا ابدا باذن الله وان شاء الله ما يكون فى حد اتصاب*


----------

